# New in Dubai



## antony12310 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi..Im Tony.. M27 Cochin India.

New in Dubai. Im Single. Any Youth community gatherings here? Lookin fwd to meet single ppl.

Apart from work friends. How to make friends in dubai? Feelin boardd. PM me in BBM 7E5679D8 

Rgds Tony


----------

